# Phantom color of choice?



## eddie bravo (Jul 30, 2013)

Whats more eye catching ? red, green and black phantoms?  Thinking of buying one and not decided a color.


----------



## buisky (Jul 30, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> Whats more eye catching ? red, green and black phantoms?  Thinking of buying one and not decided a color.




Red. JMO, Ron


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just get one of each and stop agonizing over it! V/r Shawn


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 30, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Just get one of each and stop agonizing over it! V/r Shawn




If only i could-  just another &2k more


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 30, 2013)

Red !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 30, 2013)

The early non-candy green Phantom does it for me.

Or, a blue one.......?


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 30, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> Whats more eye catching ? red, green and black phantoms?  Thinking of buying one and not decided a color.




What's eye catching for me is an original Black Phantom where time has 
aged the red to an orange hue along with the rusted/dark patina of  metal.

Second choice would be the non-candy or solid Green Phantom.


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 31, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> The early non-candy green Phantom does it for me.
> 
> Or, a blue one.......?




Non candy???
What year ?  And i take it that its a duller/ matte finish?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2013)

The red and green Phantoms from '50-3 were a solid color red and green whereas in '54 they changed to an 'opalescent' or candy looking red or green. Both are glossy. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 1, 2013)

*Phantom*



eddie bravo said:


> Non candy???
> What year ?  And i take it that its a duller/ matte finish?




  '53 Green Phantom.






_In person it is matte green, the gloss is the light from the camera.
_ I also just acquired a '55 Red & the color is opalescent unlike earlier Phantoms
which were mostly a solid red. Note: _The word Phantom is on the chain-guard, but the photo
doesn't show it._ Also comparing the pin-striping on this & my other Phantoms...
which are hand applied & not decals...Schwinn was all over the board & not too consistent...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2013)

2jakes said:


> '53 Green Phantom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That "matte" look is from age. When it left Chicago in '53 it was shiny! V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 1, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> That "matte" look is from age. When it left Chicago in '53 it was shiny! V/r Shawn






I agree it was "shiny" when new. But it was a solid Green shiny.
On the other hand..
My Red is "matte" from age...but if you see it in person, you can tell it was opalescent when new ,
only now it's a dull opal.
  Both colors will "matte" with age, but the initial color schemes
are different . One being a solid color & the other an opalescent color.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Agreed I just didn't want someone to think that they came from the factory with a matte or dull finish. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 1, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Agreed I just didn't want someone to think that they came from the factory with a matte or dull finish. V/r Shawn




How bout a white phantom!?!.. Lol


----------



## eddie bravo (Aug 1, 2013)

2jakes said:


> '53 Green Phantom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks 
I got an opportunity get ONE and its tough to decided. 
They are very Rustic and the tanks show more chrome than color.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Phantoms are relatively plentiful. Hold out for what you want not what is available right now. My old green '59 is on Ebay right now with one bid at $850. I would think you can find something decent for less than $1500. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 1, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> Thanks
> I got an opportunity get ONE and its tough to decided.
> They are very Rustic and the tanks show more chrome than color.




We are giving you feedback on what we like...
What is appealing to you should be #1 priority.

If you find it tough to decide, perhaps the condition
is not so good & you know that you could get a better
one for the price . Check around !

Like Freqman1 said, "Phantoms are relatively plentiful".

Good Luck


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 1, 2013)

*Red phantom*

Put a vote in for red phantom!
That was my choice when i worked my butt off 
to buy one in 1950! Red is classy!


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 1, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Put a vote in for red phantom!
> That was my choice when i worked my butt off
> to buy one in 1950! Red is classy!




Was that a solid Red ?

I remember in the Cabe newsletter of someone who won a Phantom & was stolen. But that was a long time ago
& I may not have the facts correct at all....


----------



## eddie bravo (Aug 2, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Phantoms are relatively plentiful. Hold out for what you want not what is available right now. My old green '59 is on Ebay right now with one bid at $850. I would think you can find something decent for less than $1500. V/r Shawn




Both you and 2jakes have a point.  The quality on these two is rough, and when i think phantom i think quality and wye catching


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 2, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> Both you and 2jakes have a point.  The quality on these two is rough, and when i think phantom i think quality and wye catching




Two of my acquisitions have been at local bike shops. But not from the sales floor.
But word of mouth. I let them know my preferences. One young clerk said he had
a "peewee" herman bike that was too heavy for him. Turned out it was a Schwinn
Phantom that had been spray painted. A little elbow grease to remove the spray 
job & I had a Red Phantom original. Don't discount flea markets, garage sales &
antique auto swap meets. That's where I have had good luck. I also buy bikes 
that are far gone to repair but if it has unique parts, it's worth it. I'm always
upgrading. If possible go for the most complete bike that you can find. 
Actually my first purchase was a 1984 reproduction Columbia, it didn't cost
much. And doesn't compare with the genuine bikes..but it kinda kept me
satisfied while I waited for the real ones to come along. And if you find an
original one...please fight the urge to restore it right away. I made the
mistake on one of my first ones. I realized that I missed the vintage look
which was the reason I bought it in the first place. It'll only be original once !


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 3, 2013)

*Was that a solid Red ?*

Yes it was a solid red!


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 5, 2013)

*Blue Phantom ?*



Larmo63 said:


> The early non-candy green Phantom does it for me.
> 
> Or, a blue one.......?




1955 blue phantom


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Actually that's my favorite! Here's a Bob U. bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 5, 2013)

*Blue Phantom*



Freqman1 said:


> Actually that's my favorite! Here's a Bob U. bike. V/r ShawnView attachment 107788




 And I thought that blue color only came in girls model.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2013)

We've discussed this previously at least a couple of times but it does appear Schwinn built at least a few boys blue bikes late in '55. I 've only seen one real one and was the under bidder on it on Ebay a few years ago. All the others I've seen have been restorations to create a blue Phantom such as the ones shown in this thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## Aryamehr (Aug 9, 2013)

I would go for a early '50 Black Phantom (fully equipped) or a the solid green.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 11, 2013)

*red....solid or metallic*

Red ... original patina...red solid...red metallic....with black walls or white....classy!!


----------



## Honestherman (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw one that a guy did in a Butterscotch color. It really looked great. He had it at a Car Show


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 19, 2013)

*My 49/50 Green Phantom*



   One of the first Green Phantoms


----------

